# Help! It's Christmas again. What to buy the Wife?



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I know it's pretty late to come with this, but I am desperate. Once again (the 44th time actually) I still haven't purchased my wife's Christmas present. The fact is, I haven't got a clue what to get her. We just bought her a lot of new clothes, but she more than deserves them and it won't be a gift. Besides, jogging shoes are out since she's still using a crutch to get around after her operation. I thought about getting her a Kindle book reader, but she doesn't like high tech. stuff. We have enough china to serve dinner to the entire U.S. Navy. It reminds me she got special crystal wine glasses with pewter bases for Christmas a few years ago. They cost a fortune and now she won't let me use them because she's afraid one of the 12 she got might get broken! This is just a brief description of what I am up against. If any of you, especially the gals have any ideas, please let me know. Please keep in mind we are almost 70 years old. ( you would think I should be wiser by now, but I'm not. A real loser when it comes to wife gifts).


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Last year I got my wife a nice new lathe…...... I think see has really come to appreciate having this machine in the house. ....... But that's me !

I have never missed with jewellery. ......


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Make a nice donation in her name.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mike, how about making her a box and putting a gift certifcate to her favorite clothing store in it? Maybe my wife is the exception but for some reason, that after 33 years together I still do not understand, is that she cannot resist buying clothes, purses and shoes. I gave up long ago trying to pick out something that she would like and simply give her a gift certificate or money to buy herself something. She enjoys buying these and enjoys spending long hours browsing the aisles and clothing racks.

But I do draw the line with handing her my credit card however since she would probably enjoy herself way too much. 

Although Brian's idea does have a lot of merit. Maybe a new LN plane or a new tool from Festool would be sufficiently appropriate.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Does she have any hobbies? My wife has embroidery (she always wins first place at our regional fairs), knitting, and gardening, so anything relating to those always seems to be appreciated.

Last year, I promised her a greenhouse and then built it for her in the spring.

I do agree that wives are very difficult to buy for.

Good luck!


----------



## khop (May 2, 2008)

Mike, Many of us won't ever understand the cloths and shoe thing. I think it makes up for our tool thing. Balances out somehow. Scotts' idea is a good one.Good Luck
KHOP


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Does your wife have a hobby ?
Diamonds are forever…and a girls best friend.
Something warm and woolly.
I think any choice you make will be well received by your wife. 
I enjoy getting gifts that are related to what I enjoy doing. 
Woodworking- hubby gets me tools. It tells me he supports what I like to do.

What does she do when you are in the shop ? I would go in that direction for a gift.

Hope this helps- and hurry it's almost Christmas !!

Lisa


----------



## Farrout (Oct 6, 2009)

You can never go wrong with gold and diamonds.
I'm just saying.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

CASH…...............lots of it, always seems to make a woman smile


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

maybe someone to do deep cleaning once in a while ?
( carpets , curtains , windows , junk room , bathrooms ) ?

build her a shoe organizer she can reach ?

coupon for a book store ?

a swiss lath with diamond bearings ?

a hallmark card with some money in it ?

a Norwegian sweater ?

a baby monitor , so she can call you in the shop ?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Bread machine, art vase, fancy mixer, fur coat, table top loom, digital picture frame photo viewer, spa day, hobby lessons for whatever, new car, greenhouse, Aerogarden, fur topped mittens, fancy boots or especially warm ones, remodel of hobby room, rocker, pet frog, aquarium, pet iguana, airline ticket, vacation trip to exotic destination, anniversary ring, wooden handmade picture frame, cruise with grandkids, cruise with you…...........

...........just brainstorming….........(-:


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

PROBLEM SOLVED!! Just got back from shopping and I found her a fantastic (expensive) crystal piece. I'm 100% sure she will love it. She told me she definitely didn't want jewelry this year ( unusual woman). She's just got lots of clothes last week. I also got her some nice things for her stocking including a nice silk scarf, some warm lambs wool socks, some special custom candy treats and a good pocket book. How did I do girls?

I wouldn't make her anything out of wood because that's about all I talk about and as you know, familiarity breeds contempt.

Thanks to all of you who tried to help out. I've learned something from this experience, but forgotten what it was. I'll be back next year for more good advice! Have a Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Mike,
You did fine work, especially the lambs wool socks, I hinted for those for myself this year.
You are a good man, no wonder this is your 44th Christmas, you've obviously done something right. LOL

Merry Christmas !!

Lisa


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Depends how she treated you during the year,I will give an idea mine is getting NOTHING at lease from me.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Lisa. GMman if I took your advice, I probably wouldn't live to see the new year, but thank you anyway for the bold advice. You're not really going to do that are you?


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Something like 80% of people polled this year wanted gift certificates.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I guess this too late but, the gift I gave my wife 4 years ago she still talks about. I made a small box and put several strips of paper in it. One said I would do the dishes all week. One said I would do the floors…or I would dust this month….lots of others. Also put in 6 blank ones that she could fill out.


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

"Also put in 6 blank ones that she could fill out"

You sir are a very very brave man.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Buy her a new tablesaw! She will use it *to keep you* from getting underfoot.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Glad you found a gift. I just found this old article in American Woodworker from Sept-Oct. 1993 on google books page 67, http://books.google.com/books?id=r_YDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA32#

Inlaid wood earrings, I know you say she didn't want jewelry, and especially wooden jewelry, but keep this in mind for future gifts  I may have to make these for my wife next year…or her birthday.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks both Garys and Eric. It's too late. She's going to love what I bought her today. I even did a fairly good job filling her stocking. It's smooth sailing into Christmas now boys. Whoopee!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Just a joke Mike "stefang" 
If yours is like mine like many others a gift to open and then money or a gift certificate.
I have a very small family and we are close to $2000 already.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

*"I even did a fairly good job filling her stocking."*... you naughty boy 

I am sure she will love the crystal. I am like your wife. Don't need jewelry. Would prefer a good chisel. I bet she would love something you made her, even if you think familiarity breeds contempt.

My mom is 70, and I made her a very thick butcher block cutting board (an earlier post this year). I know she will love it. Another idea is tickets (opera, theatre, etc) where you both go together. It's extra love in those gifts.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

One year I bought wifey a one way air line ticket to go visit her Dad….. He bought her one to send her back two weeks later for my birthday. Oh well, it was a plan.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*GMman*, I'm glad to hear it was a joke because we do enjoy your company here on LJ and we wouldn't like to see anything unpleasant happen to you.

*Kate*, Thanks for the nice comments. I wouldn't mind making one of those butcher blocks or cutting boards, but I haven't been able to convince myself that the wood investment is worth it. I bought a small piece of Cocobolo about 6" long and 4" thick and had to pay about $75 for it. I don't know what it would cost in the States, but it doesn't fit well into my budget over here. I saw your cutting boards and they were fantastic. I know they would be very popular with the gals and even the guys in my family, so I hope I can get some reasonably priced contrasting wood to make a few eventually.

Woodrat, You could nickname her "Boomerang". I've got a hunch though that you were glad to get her back.


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

I thought about getting a new planer for her, but then she would come into the shop and tell me "it's dusty in here." 
Plan B…..........Go to Jarods.
Christmas Blessings to all.


----------

